
Pretty but useless cherry blossom tree - 99chrisbard
https://granolashotgun.com/2020/05/03/the-other-pitchforks/
======
jquast
This web article could cost a satellite or mobile internet customer _several
dollars_ to view. Quality in megabytes, not quantity, please. Take a byte out
of I/O crime.

~~~
oftenwrong
"A picture is worth 1000 words", as they say. The photo-essay format of his
posts allows him to 'show' more than 'tell'.

Additionally, auto-loading of images can be disabled client-side either with a
built-in browser feature or with an extension. That is what I do when I'm on a
mobile data connection.

~~~
jquast
Ok.

I don't think a picture of laundry is worth a single god damned word.

